# The emperors flagship...where is it?(spoilers)



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

In the novel mechanicum at the beginning it describes what appears to be old empys personal space carrige, wonder what happened to it.

My personal theory is its actually a part of the palace that could seperate and reconnect to the rest on the surface. Perhaps with his throne room being the bridge, it would explain how he wouldve been able to launch a space crusade as well as powering the astronomicon. When he left horus in charge he simply docks it with the rest of the palace for the last time and starts buildin his pet project.

Ideas?


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

That's a damn good idea actually. Although myself I have a funny feeling that it was probably either blown to smithereens during the heresy.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Probably lost during the attack on Terra. It was said that the loyalist fleet was destroyed. I figure the Emperor probably parked that thing at Terra when he went to work on the Webway.


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

That my friend is such a good idea!! never thought of it like it, but defo would make intersting reading for a pre heresy novel


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

It prob crashed on mars and the C'tan Void Dragon sleeps in it.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe it got stuck in a warp storm some where? but i do like the idea of the imperial palace being its docking bay and being part of it. nice concept!


----------

